# Have you heard Polk M20's???



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

A local stereo shop is running a sale on Polk M20's by the pair. The price is equivalent to $121 USD. Have any of you heard them? Is this worth me taking a drive over there?


----------



## 4frogger (Nov 15, 2006)

If thats what's in your price range, I would go listen to them in person, it's really the only way to tell if you like them. Me personally didnt think anything too much of them.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I went to check them out tonight. I wasn't blown away but I don't think a guy could DIY a pair for less money. I'm going to mull it over for a day or two.


----------

